# spanish fork river?



## Bhilly81

so it just turns out that we are now working right near the spanish fork river down a bit below ifa and i was staring at the river today thinking im going to have to take my fly rod and skip lunch but i know nothing bout that river at all and was wondering what information i could get on that river in that area that would be wonderful and appreceiated


----------



## Nor-tah

The thing blows out like a son of a b. Makes for tough fishing. Diamond fork is good though. So is Thistle creek.


----------



## brookieguy1

bigboybdub said:


> so it just turns out that we are now working right near the spanish fork river down a bit below ifa and i was staring at the river today thinking im going to have to take my fly rod and skip lunch but i know nothing bout that river at all and was wondering what information i could get on that river in that area that would be wonderful and appreceiated


Nor-tah might help ya. He's played in that water a bit. Caught some brownies too. I'm sure it will require a PM and a Lucky or two. :wink:


----------



## Tony

If you've ever fished diamond, or the spanish fork river, you know that most of the time they are both running somewhat 'chalky', or silty, is how I would describe it. I found many willing browns, and some real pretty cutthroats that were very eager to swallow down my streamers. Spanish fork, or thistle are nice back up plans if diamond isn't fishing too well.


----------



## Bhilly81

yea i have hit diamond fork a few times and wasnt to impressed with the water but im going to try it a few more times before i give up on it but i have never tried the spanish or thistle yet but i did find a neat area on the spanish that i can try just off shore so i may be able to try it and see what i can find there its deep and quick as well as murky so who knows


----------



## Nor-tah

Let us know how it goes..


----------



## flyguy7

Diamond Fork: another one of them streams where you should have seen it years ago. There was a time, before and during the construction of the Tanner Ridge tunnel system, when it consistently produced fish larger on average than any stretch of the Weber, Green, or Provo. Once they quit running the water ultra high all summer long (no longer a conduit for CUWP water), siltation has occured. There are fewer fish and the fish are smaller on average. Hatches are still good but nowhere near what they used to be like. In the late 90's - early 00's, I experienced salmonfly and golden stonely hatches that surpassed anything else I have experienced on the "famous" stonefly streams of the northern rockies. In the fall, you don't see the massive spawning areas like you used to, either. If you like to catch fish out of tiny streams in tight quarters, check out Hobble creek as well.


----------



## Bhilly81

i have fished diamond fork and hobble creek as well not a huge fan of them i like the bigger areas i just figured while i was working there i would try to see what i could get and make the most of it


----------

